# Kann man auf Windows 8 Tablet Programme auf der SD-Karte installieren? Frage zu Toshiba Encore WT8



## SolidBadBoy (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Nach langer Zeit meld ich mich wieder.  
Ich hab eine dringende Frage. Ich will mir ein Windows Tablet holen(Kein RT!). Mit Windows 8.1.
Was mir jetzt Sorge bereitet ist die 32GB Kapazität der SSD.
Ich brauche das Ding mehr fürs Auslesen an Autos. Also es kommen genug Anwendungen auf das Gerät. Was ich mich jetzt Frage, ist wenn ich die interne SSD voll bekomme, kann ich dann Programme auf einer Speicherkarte installieren? 

Und eine Frage noch bezüglich des Tablets Toshiba Encore WT8, lässt es sich mit einem Stift bedienen? Weil ich hab gehört das manche meiner Anwendung noch nicht optimiert sind für touch. Und im Lieferumfang ist keiner enthalten... :/

Gruß

SOLID

:::EDIT::: 

Die Frage zum Stift hab ich mir selbst beantwortet. hehe 
Auf der Seite von Toshiba kann man ihn für 15€ kaufen.^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (30. Dezember 2013)

Frage unklar? Hilfe


----------



## IlluminateD (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht, da ich selbset kein W8 Tablet benutze, aber es handelt sich ja um ein vollwertiges Windows. Also wird die SD Karte dann ja auch ganz normal im Explorer angezeigt als Speichermedium. Also müsstest du bei der Installation eines Programmes auch die SD karte als Installationsort angeben können.

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich geht, aber da es vollwertiges Windows ist, müsste es so funktionieren.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du deine Programme an deinem jetzigen Rechner auf einen USB-Stick installieren?


----------



## JonnyTheOne (4. Januar 2014)

Programme aus dem Windows Appstore nur über Umwege soweit ich weiß.
Normale Programme kannst du ohne weiteres auf der Karte installieren. Ladezeiten sind eventuell etwas länger, da die SD Karte langsamer ist als der integrierte Speicher.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (6. Januar 2014)

JonnyTheOne schrieb:


> Programme aus dem Windows Appstore nur über Umwege soweit ich weiß.
> Normale Programme kannst du ohne weiteres auf der Karte installieren. Ladezeiten sind eventuell etwas länger, da die SD Karte langsamer ist als der integrierte Speicher.


 
Ich hoffe es klappt. 

Hab mir zwar jetzt ne 64gb Version vom toshiba encore wt 8 geholt! Bin echt begeistert vom Gerät!!
Der Quad core von Intel(Atom Z3740) ist richtig schnell und die 2gb Arbeitsspeicher reichen völlig aus.

Allerdings komm ich mit der Software Bedienung über das touch nicht klar da das Display doch zu klein ist!
Ich werde jetzt versuchen ein Programm auf die Speicherkarte zu installieren. Sollte es funktionieren dann wäre es perfekt. 
Ich hab nämlich vor das Tablet umzutauschen gegen ein HP omni 5600 ist ein 10 Zöllner mit dem 20% schnelleren CPU Z3770. 
Der hat dann allerdings nur 32GB internen Speicher. 

Gruß

janni


----------

